# Wpictures Photography :)



## Wpictures (Apr 26, 2011)

Check out our site here: http://www.wpictures.ca and leave any feedback here. Feel free to personally contact me too.


----------



## ghache (Apr 26, 2011)

:thumbdown:Hurm, not my taste, crazy wierd post processing done with i dont know what., lost of every details in the pictures. not a single shot on your site is in focus.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 26, 2011)

+1


----------



## gsgary (Apr 26, 2011)

Why would i want to contact you ?


----------



## Wpictures (Apr 28, 2011)

In case you're local to London Ontario and need some work done?


----------



## mishele (Apr 28, 2011)

ghache said:


> :thumbdown:Hurm, not my taste, crazy wierd post processing done with i dont know what., lost of every details in the pictures. not a single shot on your site is in focus.



I don't think he will be calling you.....lol


----------



## ghache (Apr 28, 2011)

Wpictures said:


> In case you're local to London Ontario and need some work done?




Hurm, we are photographers.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 28, 2011)

Wpictures said:


> In case you're local to London Ontario and need some work done?


So, in effect, you are just spamming the forums.


----------

